# My new pond I need a little info



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

Ok so I started me a pond it's about 500 g. I was planning on getting some koi. It's raised above the groung and made of concrete I painted the inside of it with black paint(fish-safe) I got a properly sized filter and a few lights.It's been running fishless for about 1 month. I bought 4 plastic flower pots bout 9" round 12" tall I was going to fill them with gravel and some laterite and put some anacharis in them and let them sink to the bottom. I was also going to get some floating plants in the spring. There is some algae growth and I know that the plants will help out with it but I was also thinking about putting a pleco. So my questions are:
1. Can I put a pleco in my pond it usually don't get under 20 or 10 degress at the coldest point of winter and it warms up during the day so can I?
2. Can I use laterite in my pond I woiuld think so?
3. How many koi can I fit in 500 gallons of water?

Thanks ahead...


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

Yes you can have a pleco in your pond, however they are tropical fish and will need to be housed in doors in the winter. Unless you have a way of heating the entire pond.

Yes laterite would be safe for the pond, however with anarchis I think it would be better to either let it float or use plant weights.

As for a number on the koi, well you gotta remember these guys get big so I would start with 3 and go from there.


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

Yeah I was going to start off with three and not get any more untill the spring or summer or that might just be it. I've always heard anacharis is fine in a substrate and I've done it like that in my aquarium before. Is there a coldwater algae eating fish that would go with koi.


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

Can I use an aquarium heater in the pond??


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

Well koi are plant eaters so they may nibble at algae. Really though there is not much that will mess with the algae during the winter, it's all gonna be tropical. Oh wait, depending on what type of algae your dealing with you might could go with Florida flag fish or even snails. Again though the snails would need to come in during the winter and your still gonna need a heater in your pond to keep it from freezing across the top.


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

Actually, there's one form of snail that would work fine in your pond, even over the winter: Japanese trapdoor snails. Check out

http://www.aqualandpetsplus.com/Bug, Snails, Trapdoor.htm

Not as pretty as my lovely purple striped apple snail








but just as useful.


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

You _could_ use an aquarium heater although I wouldn't recommend it. Your pond is 500 gallons so you would need several aquarium heaters to get it where you want it. Next off, aquarium heaters are rated for indoor use so I'm not sure how well they would hold up outside. Best bet is to pick up a pond heater on ebay they aren't terribly expensive.

And MyraVan has a perfect solution to your algae problem, trapdoor snails would be perfect.


----------



## mr.dark-saint (Aug 16, 2005)

500 gallon isn't very big for koi instead goldfish? I've got a 300 gallon above ground with fancies (moores, ryukins, orandas, etc) with metal bars to keep the '***** away. Also, the water is lowered so it may be 200 gallons of water (now I think about it) to prevent them from being fished out by '*****. 

Anyhow, floating plants like water hyacinths will have their roots pecked and the plant die from the end result (been there done lost that) of the kois. Anachris will be gone (eaten) right before your eyes (been there, too). I ended up getting those fake lotus leaves and flowers (they couldn't eat those). 

When your water turns green all you really can do is cut the amount of light since the water will be full of nutrients. Since if you go with koi you won't have plants unless they are potted and have large rocks covering the pot (like lotus). I'm playing around with "Cat Tails" in my 55 gallon barrel that is doing fine without dirt. I may put that in to the pond to cut the amount of light. 

Heater will work ("Fire Plug" I think if they still make it) but might not be worth the cost since you'll have loss from the surface. You'll be in better shape with thick plastic over it like a portable green house made with PVC for a frame. I say this only because it's only 500 gallon pond so the cost will be only one time and not something like an electric bill.

As for substrate bare is the easiest to keep clean. I've had gravel just to cover the bottom and that was a mess. Without enough current things will collect on the far end.

Algae I don't mind I kind a miss the hair algae. The green surface (sides of pond) ones aren't that bad (snails love it). Just the free floating algae nerks me, though (cut the light and nuturients).


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

Alright thanks for the info I have a bare bottom just pots with gravel and laterite for anacharis. Just wondering is there anykind of fully aquatic turtle that could live year round in 500g??


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2005)

not if you want fish


----------

